# Wo Speichert Colin McRae Dirt die Spielstände unter XP ? ?



## kays (19. August 2008)

*Wo Speichert Colin McRae Dirt die Spielstände unter XP ? ?*

Hey, 

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Spielstände zu sichern, doch ich finde den Ordner nicht wo Dirt speichert . Kann mir da bitte jemand mal einen tipp geben ?

gruß kays


----------



## moonrail (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wo Speichert Colin McRae Dirt die Spielstände unter XP ? ?*

Ich kann gerade nicht nachschauen, aber ich glaube bei XP in 'Eigene Dateien', unter 'MyGames'. Bei Vista unter C:/Benutzer/<Benutzername>/Dokumente/ und da auch in 'MyGames'.
Kann auch ein Ordner sein, der einfach nur 'DiRT' heißt, kann gerade nicht nachgucken.


----------



## kays (19. August 2008)

*AW: Wo Speichert Colin McRae Dirt die Spielstände unter XP ? ?*

Dort gibt es zwar einen Ordner aber dort sind nur die Speicherstände von Crysis drin.

EDIT: ich bin doch auch ein Dussel, mir fällt gerade ein das ich beim Installieren gefragt wurde wo die Spielstände gespeichert werden sollen....jetzt weiß ich es wieder


----------

